# I suppose we are now Homeward Bound!



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

we still have a month left or there abouts but we are on our way back to the UK  after a fantastic seven months

We have left our friends on St Sulpice near Limoge and visited Oradour sur Glane at our friends recommendation.

Chilling and hard to understand springs to mind. I posted some pix here:

http://paulandalisons2012tour.wordpress.com/

we plan (if that is the right word) to come back through Pris (as her indoors has never been ) and then up to Calais as we arrived and then back via daughters in South Wales before our Christmas home.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Oradour should be visited once by everyone, along with the battlefields of northern France.

Alan


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought Oradour was unique but alas we are further up the road at Ste Maure de Tourain not far from a village attacked in August 1944 killing 140 people for 'nothing' 

9/11 was nothing new it would seem.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I am sure there are others - war is never a pretty experience. 

Oradour is special because de Gaulle insisted that it should be preserved as a monument and hopefully a site which would make people think seriously about conflict and what it inevitably leads to. Unfortunately the "ordinary people" who go are all suitably shocked and sobered but it seems to make little overall difference. Even though we have a vote in a democracy our leaders can still go off to war at the drop of a hat (or a misplaced claim about 45 minute vulnerablity!).

Euro crisis aside, the need to draw nations closer together remains one of the strongest arguments in favour of the EU.

Alan


----------

